# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Thalassoma pavo

## Filipe Pacheco

Fêmea dentro do aquário:



Fêmea em estado selvagem:



Um link para a foto de um macho:

http://mediateca.educa.madrid.org/im...tdcwa6x83k.jpg

*Família*: Labridae

*Alimentação*: Omnívoro, come um pouco de tudo, pão, granulado, camarão...

*Tamanho máximo em adulto*: 25 cm, embora normalmente não atingem mais de 15 cm, para aquário o ideal seria no máximo de 13/14 cm

*Aquário recomendado (mínimo)*: 200 litros para um adulto, juvenis podem viver em mais pequenos, é uma espécie que necessita de muito espaço para nadar.

*Dificuldade de manutenção*: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil): 2, depois de aclimatado num aquário maturado sem nitritos torna-se muito resistente.

*Reef-safe*: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 3, é uma espécie muito pacífica, activa e gosta muito de nadar, por vezes pode incomodar invertebrados, mas normamente não os come, as fêmeas não atacam outros peixes, os machos podem atacar peixes mais pequenos, sobretudo se tiverem pouco espaço; não tocam em corais, especialmente os sps.

*Agressividade intra-família*: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado): 4, deve ser a única espécie de thalassoma no tanque, a não ser que o tanque seja muito grande.

*Agressividade intra-espécie*: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo): 1 ou 3, em aquários pequenos só deve ser mantido um exemplar, em grandes pode ser mantido um grupo de 1 macho para 3 fêmeas.

*Distribuição geográfica*: Mediterrâneo até Gibraltar, raro no sul de Portugal, Açores, Madeira, Canárias, Cabo Verde, supostamente existe também na costa africana até o Cabo Lopez, esta informação pode ser errada, dado que esta espécie pode ser confundida com o Thalassoma newtoni, espécie vulgar nesta zona.

Observações: É uma espécie costeira subtropical, encontrada em grandes cardumes, constituídos normalmente por fêmeas, os juvenis abrigam-se entre os espinhos dos ouriços ou entre algas e rochas como outras espécies costeiras. Os machos são maiores que as fêmeas e mais coloridos. Espécie hermafrodita.
Pode ser mantida em temperaturas de 14º a 26º, devendo ser mantida a cerca de 22/23º.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

Um dos peixes mais bonitos que já tive , e de uma resistência sem igual

----------

